# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Tinkerine U - A 3D Printing Educational Program for all

## Eddie

For those teachers, students, etc that are interested in learning and teaching about 3D printing in their schools, Tinkerine has just launched a major Educational program centered on 3D printing.  The future of education will rely heavily on 3D printing, and they want to help teachers form curriculums, lesson plans, etc.  Read more about this great program at http://3dprint.com/8106/tinkerine-u-3d-printing/

----------


## OctavioP

Great idea.  I think more 3D printing companies need to start focusing on the education sector.  If they teach their future customers how to use their products, they will make more sales, years down the line.

----------

